# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  CAJA OKITO Y CAJA BOSTON

## BITTOR

Hola, que tal?; vereis hace poquito me he echo con el fabuloso libro magia de Cerca de Lewis Ganson y me gustaria adquirir alguna cajita para empezar a practicar algun efecto sencillito. Lo que me pasa es que si me compro una boston puedo hacer muchos juegos incluso sin la tapa, siendo una German Box; pero a pesar de que la caja no va a levantar sospechas sobre si tiene trujane o no, mucha gente se va a interesar en cogerla solo para verla, como curiosidad, yo mismo lo haria que soy curiosisimo y todo lo quiero tocar. Que haceis aqui vosotros?Os la meteis al bolsillo con despreocupacion cuando acabais y si os la piden le sacais una okito? Se que la mayoria, por no decir todos, los juegos que se pueden hacer con una boston, se pueden hacer tambien con una okito pero los que usais la boston que haceis? Y por cierto, cuantas monedas de 2 euros entran en una caja okito? Y si quiero hacer juegos con una moneda china, que cajita me tendria que comprar?la de medio dolar? Bueno, ahi van mis dudas. Un saludo y muchas gracias.  :Wink:

----------


## BusyMan

Mi problema es algo similar....

No me gustan los medios dólares (son taaaan pequeños...) y me quiero fabricar una okito a la medida de las mías.

Si buscamos un buen tornero podríamos hacernos unas cuantas a la medida que queremos.

----------


## Felipe

Siempre que me han pedido una Boston o una  Okito para verla nunca me han dicho nada porque la gente lo que está buscando es algún sitio por donde puedan salir las monedas de forma oculta. La diferencia entre ambas es tan natural que nadie sospecha nada porque, en realidad, no hay nada que sospechar. Una caja sólida y una tapa sólida. Eso es todo.

Lo normal es que en una caja quepan 4 monedas (tanto para euros como para dólares), aunque si buscas en algún comercio americano puedes encontrar alguna caja en la que caben 5 monedas de medio dólar.

Si quieres utilizar una moneda china, lo mejor es que te compres una caja para monedas de medio dólar ya que tienen el mismo tamaño, a no ser que encuentres monedas chinas del tamaño de los euros.

Un saludo.

----------


## Raicon

Hola BITTOR:
Bueno hace cosa de una semana adquiri una caja OKito de medio dolar. Me parece un gran artilugio para hacer magia, impacta mucho, aunque requiere habilidad. En cuanto a manejar la caja boston y la okito a la vez supongo que en el libro de Lewis Ganson habrá un apartado para intercambiarlas de forma que nadie se de cuenta o por lo menos en el DVD de D. Roth te lo enseña. 
Si no tienes ninguna de las cajas, compara las dos a la vez, porque los efectos que puedes crear son mucho mayores (de hecho para navidad compararé la boston) ya que la boston esta trucada como bien sabes.
En cuanto a qué hago procuro poner una distancia y les digo que a no ser que yo les de permiso que no toquen como en los museos. Generalmente te tendrían que entrar 4 de dos euros, o por lo menos en las de 1/2 dolar entran 4. Para hacer magia con moneda china si es como la que venden en tiendamagia.com de medio dolar ya que tiene ese tamaño (logico). Sobre todo asegurate que la caja que compares vaya a la justa medida de la moneda que utilices.

Un saludo.

----------


## BITTOR

Ya Felipe pero si haces una rutina con la boston y te sirves de su trucaje y al final de la rutina te quieren coger la cajita porque les ha parecido bonita y curiosa entonces veran el tema. De todas formas explican en muchos sitios como cambiar una cajita por otra asi que tiempo al tiempo que esto al final no va a ser problema. Por cierto, yo pense que entrarian mas monedas; creo recordar que en esa fabulosa rutina de los peniques emigrantes de Rink (espero no haberme confundido de autor) entraban 6 monedas mas dos cascarillas asi que habra que adaptar un poco los juegos por lo que veo no? Un saludo y gracias a todos.  :Wink:

----------


## rafaorozco

Hace tiempo que adquirí la caja Okito para medio dolar, bueno y como soy torpe, nada más que llego a la desaparición de monedas, pero a volverlas a meter en la caja, nada de nada.

El problema, que los medios dolar que suelen vender en las tiendas, al no ser de curso legal.  son de mala calidad, y son las únicas monedas que no consigo emparmarmelas.  Estuve buscando monedas en EEUU, pero claro las de medio dolar de las que utilizamos ya no están en curso legal.

---------

Un saludo, dame la mano, pero hombre, dame la limpia.

----------


## Ella

> H
> El problema, que los medios dolar que suelen vender en las tiendas, al no ser de curso legal.  son de mala calidad, y son las únicas monedas que no consigo emparmarmelas.  Estuve buscando monedas en EEUU, pero claro las de medio dolar de las que utilizamos ya no están en curso legal.
> .


ein??
yo tenog una moneda de medio dolar de 1984 y es exactamente igual que una del 2005...o al menos no percibo la diferencia.
si no puedes empalmarla es que no sabes empalmar aun bien, o simplemente es muy grande para tu mano: yo empalmo gomas, sacapuntas, monedas de euro, llaveros, palomitas, caramelos, bolas de esponja....estas cosas no se parecen en nada a una moneda, no entiendo tu queja

----------


## ingodwetrust

> El problema, que los medios dolar que suelen vender en las tiendas, al no ser de curso legal.  son de mala calidad, y son las únicas monedas que no consigo emparmarmelas.  Estuve buscando monedas en EEUU, pero claro las de medio dolar de las que utilizamos ya no están en curso legal.


Las monedas de medio dólar que venden en tiendamagia son de curso legal, del resto de las tiendas no hablo, primero porque no sé, y segundo porque, aunque supiera, no se puede.  :D 

Hay un post de Marco Antonio donde explica que las monedas de medio nuevas son ligerísimamente mayores que las antiguas, de ahí que no se puedan detectar las diferencias al hacer un empalme, pero, sin embargo, sí al introducirlas en una caja okito que venga un pelín justa (lo digo por experiencia). Las soluciones son dos. O bien lijas con mucho cuidado las monedas, como dijo Marco Antonio, o le metes una dremmel despacito a la caja hasta que consigas que las monedas entren (fue lo que yo hice). Si usas una Boston no metas la dremmel que te la cargas, mejor lija las monedas con cuidado.

Y Busy, hola, ¿qué monedas usas tú normalmente?. A mí también se me quedan un pelín pequeñas las de medio dólar.

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> Y Busy, hola, ¿qué monedas usas tú normalmente?. A mí también se me quedan un pelín pequeñas las de medio dólar.


Busy utiliza las bandejas del Telepizza!!!

Es que tiene las manos como el ComePiedras de la Historia Interminable!!!

----------


## BusyMan

Una dremel para limar la okito...

Ingod... me estoy empezando a enamorar de ti! Y estoy empezando a odiarme por no pensar en esas chorradas yo solo :P

Buena idea.

Las monedas que Poza y yo usamos (bueno, Poza ahora usa dólares nuevecitos, cuando termine de venderlos volverá a las nuestras :D) son las monedas chinas plateadas que venden en los bazares a unos 20 céntimos cada moneda.

Son ligeramente más grandes que los peniques, con reborde estriado, con dibujos de dragones, letras o banderas y de hierro (deliciosamente imantables  :P ).

Su acabado varía desde regular a malo por tener rebordes que las hacen demasiado sonoras al haber fricción pero una dremel las deja como el culito de un bebé.

----------


## ingodwetrust

> Busy utiliza las bandejas del Telepizza!!!
> 
> Es que tiene las manos como el ComePiedras de la Historia Interminable!!!


¡Vaya tela!.... Pues ya que estamos, y si no os importa, nos la podemos medir todos, ¿no?.... Ejem... Me refiero a la mano, naturalmente. Es, más que nada, por hacerme una idea de cómo son de grandes las manos de los ComePiedras por si yo también soy uno de ellos.

A mí me mide 25 cms (repito, hablo de la mano :twisted: ) de punta de meñique a punta de pulgar palma abierta. Me resultan un poco pequeñas las monedas de medio dólar.

Por cierto Busy, esta noche le cuento a mi mujer qué le parece que se esté enmorando de mí un tío con las manos grandes y si lo aprueba te mando un mp :D. Además intentaré pasarme por un chino, a ver si encuentro las monedas que dices y pruebo (si no me quedaré hecho un puré finísimo.... Una broma culinaria.....)

----------


## rafaorozco

Ella, es cierto que bueno, aún no empalmo bien, puesto que lo que más me gusta es la cartomagia, aunque bueno, de vez en cuando practico con moneda.  En cuanto a las monedas de medio dollar, yo tengo una de curso legal, y otras cuatro de una tienda (omitire el nombre) y las de la tienda pesan menos.  Ahora bien, yo el año pasado estuve en EEUU y este año he vuelto a ir. y a mi las monedas de medio dollar que me han dado no son las famosas de Kennedy. Aunque tambien es cierto decir que las de dollar escaseaban, utilizan alli mas el papel que la moneda. Por lo que respecta a mi mano, llevas razón no son muy grandes, y bueno la izquierda la tengo de adorno jeje.  Por cierto llevo poco tiempo en este foro, y esta genial. gracias por todo.

----------


## Felipe

No sé de dónde sacáis las monedas pero yo tengo unos cuantos medio dólar de diferentes años y son todos iguales, el agilucho por un lado y Kennedy por el otro. Sí que es cierto que hay algunas que no tienen el aguilucho y lo que tienen es el Independence Hall (una torre con un reloj) ya que se acuñaron en 1976 con motivo de los 200 años de independencia.

Lo único que varía un poco entre todas las monedas (además del año) es el relieve que tienen ya que en USA se acuñan en diferentes sitios.

TAmbién es cierto que no circulan mucho porque utilizan más otras monedas más pequeñas o el billete de dólar, pero son de curso legal y se pueden conseguir.

----------


## eidanyoson

Por cierto medir la mano de esa manera no es muy real. Porque hay gente con mucha elasticidad que puede abrirla más que otro con poca, y, aún teniendo la mano más pequeña, marcar más centímetros.
 Yo doy 21 cm, pero ya digo que es ireral, en verdad mi mano es muy pequeña..
 Creo que es más acertado si quiere hacerse eso, dar dos medidas, una con la mano estirada (dedos juntos), desde la base de la muñeca con la mano hasta la punta del dedo medio y la otra en la misma posición, a lo ancho, desde el dedo meñique hasta el otro lado (dedo índice). Porque independientemente de lo grande de la mano, la puedes tner muy estrecha y resultarte difícl o fácil otras técnicas. Podría ponerse una tercera de lo ancho de sólo la palma pero bueno. La mía sería así:

 1ª, De base a medio, dedos cerrados:   17 cm

 2ª De meñique a índice cerrados los dedos: 6,8 cm

 3ª Grosor de la palma: 8,3 cm

 4ª de punta de meñique a punta de pulgar dedos abiertos: 21 cm

 Sé que es una tontería, pero servirá para que más de uno se decuenta de que el tamaño de la mano para muchas cosas no importa (para algunas otras si.)

----------


## El Tulipán Negro

> Hace tiempo que adquirí la caja Okito para medio dolar, bueno y como soy torpe, nada más que llego a la desaparición de monedas, pero a volverlas a meter en la caja, nada de nada.
> 
> El problema, que los medios dolar que suelen vender en las tiendas, al no ser de curso legal.  son de mala calidad, y son las únicas monedas que no consigo emparmarmelas.  Estuve buscando monedas en EEUU, pero claro las de medio dolar de las que utilizamos ya no están en curso legal.
> 
> ---------
> 
> Un saludo, dame la mano, pero hombre, dame la limpia.


Hola, ¿en qué tiendas compras tú las monedas de medio dolar? yo te diré dónde las compro, en las tiendas de Numismática, lugar dónde puedes adquirir todo tipo de monedas autenticas aunque ya no estén en uso. Ahí puedes comprar, por ejemplo, monedas chinas que también suelen utilizarse en Numismagia.
Ten en cuenta también que las monedas de medio dolar que mejor se controlan en el E.C. son las de plata, que suelen ser más rugosas que las de niquel y eso facilita bastante el manejo.

Saludos Mágicos

----------


## rafaorozco

Tulipan negro, yo las pedí por internet, hace unos 8 años en la tienda de Fred Norman, yo es que por diversos motivos he estado retirado de la magia hace bastante tiempo. y estoy de acuerdo contigo, lo mejor en cuanto a medio dollar son las de plata, las de kennedy vamos, jeje

ahora personalmente me encantaban las antiguas monedas de 20 duros, los cabezones. si son actuales prefiero el euro, 20 centimos, 50 ya me viene muy grande, aunque aun las empalmo en la o.......del p......, que dicho sea de paso es el único empalme que se bien eh. ya te digo, me encantan las monedas, pero soy tan torpe que las pierdo incluso en el banco jeje.

Por cierto, la tienda que te he comentado antes, yo ya no se si existe, por internet he buscado y no la encuentro, date cuenta hace 8 años habia pocas tiendas, y esta me la recomendo el mago Dani DaOrtiz.  

Espero haberte servido de ayuda, y si necesitas algo más , ya sabes donde estoy , un saludo. Rafa

----------


## El Tulipán Negro

> Tulipan negro, yo las pedí por internet, hace unos 8 años en la tienda de Fred Norman, yo es que por diversos motivos he estado retirado de la magia hace bastante tiempo. y estoy de acuerdo contigo, lo mejor en cuanto a medio dollar son las de plata, las de kennedy vamos, jeje
> 
> ahora personalmente me encantaban las antiguas monedas de 20 duros, los cabezones. si son actuales prefiero el euro, 20 centimos, 50 ya me viene muy grande, aunque aun las empalmo en la o.......del p......, que dicho sea de paso es el único empalme que se bien eh. ya te digo, me encantan las monedas, pero soy tan torpe que las pierdo incluso en el banco jeje.
> 
> Por cierto, la tienda que te he comentado antes, yo ya no se si existe, por internet he buscado y no la encuentro, date cuenta hace 8 años habia pocas tiendas, y esta me la recomendo el mago Dani DaOrtiz.  
> 
> Espero haberte servido de ayuda, y si necesitas algo más , ya sabes donde estoy , un saludo. Rafa


Ahora estoy hecho un lío. Yo no he pedido ayuda, estaba dándola que es todo lo contrario. Tengo dudas en saber si es que no me explico bien. 
Lo que pretendía decir en mi anterior mensaje es que suele ser más fácil y rápido visitar y adquirir las monedas, y también billetes, en las tiendas de Numismática, que suele haber en casi todas las poblaciones medianas. En ellas también suelen vender sellos de correos para coleccionistas. Es decir, que esas tiendas se dedican a la Numismática y a la Filatelia, aunque también existen por separado.
Yo desconozco en qué lugar vives, yo en otros mensajes ya lo he dicho y lo repito ahora, vivo en Badajoz, y que yo sepa hay dos tiendas de monedas y en Cáceres y en Villanueva de la Serena también. Y cuando vivía en Valladolid, Palencia y Salamanca también visitaba esas "tiendas".
 De todas formas sigo "lia'o" con otra cosa de las que dices en tu mensaje, que te gustaban las monedas de 20 duros, y después dices que las monedas de 50 céntimos te van grande. No lo entiendo. ¡Qué me lo explique! como diría el "Macario" de José Luis Moreno.

Saludos Mágicos y... pronto Navideños

----------


## Felipe

> La mía sería así:
> 
>  1ª, De base a medio, dedos cerrados:   17 cm
> 
>  2ª De meñique a índice cerrados los dedos: 6,8 cm
> 
>  3ª Grosor de la palma: 8,3 cm
> 
>  4ª de punta de meñique a punta de pulgar dedos abiertos: 21 cm
> ...


¡Sólo te ha faltado pesártela!  :Smile1:

----------


## BusyMan

> Intentaré pasarme por un chino


  :Lol:  

Por cierto... tristemente descartada la solución de pasar la dremel por el interior de la okito.

Estas monedas tienen exactamente el diámetro exterior de la caja por lo que sería necesario limar la caja hasta que desapareciesen sus paredes... cosa poco útil para cualquier cosa.

Sigo en el intento de echarme un amiguete tornero.

----------


## ingodwetrust

> Estas monedas tienen exactamente el diámetro exterior de la caja por lo que sería necesario limar la caja hasta que desapareciesen sus paredes


Hombre, si haces eso tendrás otra preciosa moneda dorada....  :Lol: 

¿Has pensado en la posibilidad de buscar una caja Okito tamaño dólar?. Existen, pero hay que encontrarlas. (Dollar size Okito box).

----------

